# Adoption? and other assorted Q's



## curious (Oct 24, 2008)

My husband is interviewing for a position in Dubai. We have a 3 year old son, and are exploring the options of adding to our family through adoption. I have devoured information that has been previously posted to this forum, and I have additional questions. 

Is adoption difficult? Do you know where I can find a list of agencies that work with expats in Dubai? We really don't care which nationality. Does UAE allow for adoptions? UAE Nationals? Or other countries?

What is a comparable salary for HR positions? Or a range? We have no idea what kind of ball park to aim for.

Is it easy to sponsor visitors?

Is the rental community as expensive as it appears to be?

Also, I stumbled on a list of prohibited medications, but can't find it again. How does this work? If it's on the list, it's completely prohibited? How readily available are things like insulin? prilosec? And are all hormone replacements forbidden?

Does anyone know about paying US Taxes on amounts greater than the exclusion?

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

curious said:


> My husband is interviewing for a position in Dubai. We have a 3 year old son, and are exploring the options of adding to our family through adoption. I have devoured information that has been previously posted to this forum, and I have additional questions.
> 
> Is adoption difficult? Do you know where I can find a list of agencies that work with expats in Dubai? We really don't care which nationality. Does UAE allow for adoptions? UAE Nationals? Or other countries? *Can't help with this one*
> 
> ...


Hope the above is of some use


----------

